# Just got my prototype short barrel rifle case...



## lrs143 (Jul 12, 2012)

My 6933 fits perfectly. MOLLE pocket (below the muzzle) holds optics, issue cleaning kit fits in the interior pocket (bottom left) with room left over for additional tools. 5 mag pouches (can hold 2 each) in enclosed in exterior pocket which has room for more items, adjustable shoulder strap frees up my hands, and I don't have to lug another cool guy bag to the range. This one is 30" long, we're looking at adding 34" and 38".


----------

